# hormones, prostaglandins, and diarrhea



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

It seems that I posted this in the wrong place.







It has gotten no responses. I will try again, in this area.posted 03-29-2002 10:34 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I know that many women notice that their IBS symptoms increase around the time of their periods. But has anyone else experienced this also in conjunction with childbirth? I had such an extreme, long-lasting case of diarrhea -- starting during the ninth month of pregnancy, and getting much worse during lactation, and for two years after that -- that I did not have the strength to have any more children. All of the male doctors that I saw at the time performed all sorts of gastro-intestinal tests, and concluded that I was "suffering from stress." (Ha! I wonder why?) But finally, I consulted with a female doctor who assured me that hormones and prostaglandins are indeed known to have an enormous effect on the colon. Anyway, what I am now wondering is this: Is it possible that I can look forward to menopause as being my opportunity to bring some relief from these symptoms? Are there any women out there who can tell me?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Beth L,I can only tell you that in my case menopause hasn't helped, but it may be different for someone for whom hormonal fluctuations seem to play a big part. Sometimes I would have D with my periods, but sometimes not.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Beth, Many of us suffer bad IBS during "hormonal" times. There are receptors in the bowel that pick up hormones and prostiglandins and react to them. Seems like the D's get worse during the period; while the C's hurt more during ovulation. This is my perception, anyway. I'm C and honey







, during the middle of the month... I am in agony! You are on the right track and def not alone!


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

Dear gasgirl and linesse,Thanks for the feedback.







It is SO-O-O-O good to know that one is not alone... especially when dealing with a problem like IBS, which too many people tend to dismiss as being "just something that comes from too much stress."Beth


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Interesting the connection between prostaglandins and the colon. I wondered about that.I had a hysterectomy recently and am wondering how the lack of a uterus may affect my colon -- if somehow all the excess prostaglandins that gave me bad cramps might have exacerbated my IBS symptoms, and/or if my colon became dependent on prostaglandins to function. I'm 7 weeks post-op and my intestines are still quite sluggish.Wouldn't it be nice if removing my uterus ended up solving all my IBS problems too?







Lissa


----------

